
Should tech workers quit firms that don’t value privacy? - zpeti
https://proprivacy.com/privacy-news/should-tech-workers-quit-over-privacy
======
JohnFen
It is important to me that whoever I work for is not actively working in
opposition to things that I consider important. For me, privacy is one of
those things. If I were working for a company that I felt was abusive in terms
of privacy, I would absolutely quit (although I probably wouldn't have taken
the job in the first place).

There's a tradeoff here, though. Just as it's hard to find another person who
agrees with you on every issue, it's going to be hard to find an employer that
isn't doing _something_ that you object to. So, I'd say this is a "pick your
battles" sort of situation. Know what your hard lines are and be inflexible
about those.

For everything else, take a look at the bigger picture. If the good outweighs
the bad, then don't quit.

